# Is classical music on Twitter?



## kingtim (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone know of any people involved in classical music on twitter? I'd love to find some to follow.

I looked and seriously could not find any!


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

@gsandow is great. Don't know who he is other than some kind of alt-classical teacher, but his blogs are brilliant! They are usually about how to reenvigorate the classical music world and they are really quite eye-opening. In fact you might as well just go to the blog: http://www.artsjournal.com/sandow/


----------



## kingtim (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the post!

I didn't know they were on Twitter. Heck, I figured they probably wouldn't be.


----------

